# Progynova as a vaginal suppository?



## em2007 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can progynova tablets be inserted vaginally for estrogen priming during a IVF cycle. I know they say they should be taken orally, but I wondered whether anyone has heard of people using them as vaginal supposititories?

Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Never heard of them being used like this. The formulation is a solid tablet so doesn't really lend itself to melting at body temperature. Not sure this would work in practice  

Maz x


----------

